# Gun found in wall



## jane8851 (Oct 15, 2011)

This is a cap gun we found in the wall of an old house we're tearing down. Any info on age or whether it has any worth?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 15, 2011)

I like that man its "worth" keeping []


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 15, 2011)

It says Kit Carson on both sides, and S on one side and W on the other. Made completely of cast iron.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd be thrilled to find that! It's gotta be worth $50 at the Cash-for-guns trailer... [8D] I'd eat Domino's all weekend..!!


----------



## bombboy (Oct 15, 2011)

Jane, this one looks like yours

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Old-Cast-Iron-KIT-CARSON-Cap-Gun-Smith-Wesson-/230671359619

 Nice find. I helped tear an old bowling alley apart, we found dozens of cone top beer cans in one wall. Keep looking, never know what you'll find. Does the building have any cool hardware, i.e., doorknobs, window latches, etc?

 Mark


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Jane,

 This is a cool cap gun. I was a big Kit Carson fan as a boy. Could'ya, please, take some more bigger, closer photos of that?

 The cast iron factor means it's an older model. Just how old is the question. Are there no other marks or names upon it?

 This one recently sold @ electronic auction for just north of a C-note.

 Kilgore made a plastic gripped model in the post-war period:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's a zinc alloy or pot metal guy.

 Here's part of a timeline from the inimitable Dr. Toy:  "1886
 The first BB gun is created.ï¿½Made for children, it scares many parents because it is actually a working gun that can cause injury.ï¿½The BB gun is a descendant of the cap gun, which was invented soon after the Civil War, when some shotgun manufacturers converted their factories to make toys.ï¿½Penny pistols and other authentic looking toy guns also began to appear in the 1880s."

 Got caps?




From.


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 15, 2011)

bombboy, your link is exactly like the gun I found! Except mine needs a good cleaning to remove the rust. I didn't want to ruin it so I haven't tried cleaning it at all. And yes, it had hand wrought latches and strap hinges in the house and barn. I sold all the early 6 over 6 windows and two board doors. Right now we're taking the hand hewn beams out. It was the original farmhouse for our property, been in my husband's family forever. Small part was built in 1740 and additions in 1830 & 1850. It's pretty much all original but has been empty for 10 years and is past the point of fixing, so we're salvaging what we can. The original privy is still there but we're waiting to dig until the brush dies off.


----------



## carobran (Oct 15, 2011)

you throw that thing away and im gonna be up there in 3 days digging up your local land fill[][]


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 16, 2011)

Found an old metal ox shoe in the same wall.


----------



## THE BADGER (Oct 16, 2011)

NICE STUFF YA PULLED OUTTA THE WALLS,HOPE YOU FIND MORE.BADGER


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 16, 2011)

Also found this today under the floor of the pantry in the old house. A chalkware ram with a quizzical expression.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 16, 2011)

Cool finds Jane!...Sounds like an interesting project.


----------



## Gromit0299 (Oct 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jane8851
> 
> It says Kit Carson on both sides, and S on one side and W on the other. Made completely of cast iron.


 
 I'd keep it.  Even if you can't use it as a true gun, you can be all gangster and pistol whip someone.   See?  It still offers protection.  []


----------



## LC (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello Jane , you gun dates to 1931 , made by Kenton . My book shows it valued at $125.00 to $150.00 in mint condition . Of course that is an estimated value , not gospel .


----------



## bombboy (Oct 16, 2011)

Jane,

   Sounds like a great time. The lamb is cool. Keep the gun or if you do decide to sell, dont clean it. Most collectors want their items as found, but you already know that. I'd leave it just as it is, looks great for being in a wall for many, many years. 
   I need to get down your way and see all the goodies you tease us with from time to time. 

 Mark


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 16, 2011)

Stop down any time!


----------



## jane8851 (Oct 16, 2011)

From the age of the farm house we should be finding bottles but nothing yet. The bulldozer comes soon to knock down the house/barn and bury everything. Maybe we'll find bottles when they dig the big hole.


----------

